
Hello HN this is how our story started. Regulated Enterprise Selenim Load Test - ButlerThing
https://twitter.com/ButlerThing/status/870634634861740032
======
ButlerThing
Hi there, I have managed to get 150+ fully headed chrome browsers running on
one VM with no affect on performance of each individual session. This
potentially opens the door to do the most realistic load testing possible. I
love to hear your thoughts. Please look at Butlerthing.io/product for a demo

